# Rigid Industries Ignite



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Did a search and didnt find a thread on these yet. These look pretty cool! 1000 lumen and mounts with any GoPro style mount!! Just not sure what kind of connector for battery it has if any. Can't find anything yet these are fairly new i think.

Ignite | Surface Mount Flood Surface White Black | Rigid Industries

Ignite | Surface Mount Flood Surface White Black | Rigid Industries


----------



## mbmobile (Sep 30, 2015)

I have Rigids, on my Wrangler!

Excellent lights, but are all aluminum, sturdy aluminum, not sure is something to use on a bike.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Yeah they are definitely high quality. They are pretty small according to the website

1.4" x 1.4" x 2"








and only 3.8oz


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Rigid isn't known for producing bike lights so won't be anything here. The little one looks use able except probably cool white emitters. Serious lack of info on them through. Not bad pricing all things considered 

Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

Once i find what kind of connector is on this I'll probably buy one. They make great lights and the GoPro mounts is main selling point, Genius!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

its sad only a few lights have true gopro mounting tabs. You have to buy adapters for most. Ituo and I believe there is one other company that has them. I doubt theres even a 1 in 100 chance they are using a connector thats common. Brands like that seems to have their own style connectors.


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

For bike use with GoPro mounting standard, I'd go with Ituo XP2. Brighter and lighter than the Rigid. Ituo is a full kit so no need to figure out battery, charger and connector things too. 

Does the Rigid have multiple brightness modes?


----------



## joeynational (Feb 11, 2011)

LED to LED the rigid is brighter at 1000 lumen. That XP2 looks nice but its dual LED. But very convenient that its a complete set up. 

I cant find any info yet if it has different brightness modes. 

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thing that people don't understand is that the "LED TO LED" is actually a massively BAD comparison of lights. 

Like the xp2. Everything else aside the xp2 is brighter and will run longer on the same battery. Even if the xp2 (or any other dual emitter light) was set to only produce 1000 lumens, they would still be far superior to the rigid light. Run cooler, more efficiently, longer run time time by far on any given battery.

Multiple LEDs is always better in every way except one, can be heavier or larger.

Rigid has nothing that's "better" than true bicycle lights. All the components inside are the same. A driver and a LED. Same LED as bike lights use. My guess is cool white (so all details are lost on the trail like many lights). So not a single thing "special" about it beyond the GoPro style mount. And Rigid name. 

Doesn't mean these are bad, a quick search shows rigid has solid quality and liked by their customers. Problem is, their design on these lights HAVE BEEN STOLEN from bike light companies that came up with the designs. Rigid just had to go to China and pick one to copy (like cheap Chinese crap does)

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

joeynational said:


> LED to LED the rigid is brighter at 1000 lumen. That XP2 looks nice but its dual LED. But very convenient that its a complete set up.
> 
> I cant find any info yet if it has different brightness modes.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Though the XP2 is a dual LED it is smaller overall than the Rigid light. Honestly can't see any advantage that the rigid light has for bike use. It's heavier, bigger, and less light.

For an automotive application though, Rigid would be the choice. Maybe if a guy was planning on having the one light and moving it from his bike to a motorcycle. That would make sense.


----------

